# The FreeBSD server at discord.com



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 2, 2022)

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/Discord#Introduction> offers an invitation (to join) that requires acceptance every time:




The context menu for the FreeBSD server does not offer a link to the server:



Before I add this to the wiki, a question for people who are already members:

does the link below take you, *reliably*, to the *lobby*?
<https://discord.com/channels/727023752348434432/727023752348434436>

Thanks


The link is provided to me by Discord, but does not work for me:

 

I have no doubt that someone at Discord is theoretically _excited to see me again_, however it's entirely useless if I can't see what's on Discord. (I'm already logged in; the invitation to login is redundant, and does not work for me.)

*Afterthought*: maybe the redundant and broken invitation to login appears only if there's already a logged-in window to the web app …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> … *reliably*, to the *lobby*? …



Paraphrasing discussion elsewhere: 

after the most recent iOS 15 update, Safari ignores the _Open With Discord_ setting and goes to the login


----------

